# Mini Photo comp 13 sponsored by Auto Detox



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Ok, lets get unlucky 13 underway. It won't be unlucky for the winner though as Baz at Auto Detox has once again came up with a superb prize.

Over to Baz...
Up for grabs on this competition a wonderful pot of wax that will sit very nicely in anybodies collection










Hand made by our own wax brewing guru Ben from Rubbish Boys

if you haven't already read this thread hit the link below & take 10mins to read through, well worth it

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/foru...ad.php?t=38432

I would like to thank Ben for getting involved with this competition & supplying the prize for me, good luck to everyone

Happy snapping
Baz

*Now please read the.... *
Rules

1. Entrants must have a minimum of 50 posts.
2. All pictures must be a maximum of 800x600 including borders.
3. Picture posted must be you own work.
4. Pictures posted of children must have the expressed permission of parent or guardian.
5. One entry per person only.
6. There will be ten days to post entries and ten days for voting.
7. No discussions will be entered into.
8. At the request of Auto Detox the following will apply to this comp.
*UK postage is included in the prize, if a winner from outside the UK is chosen they will be expected to pay the difference in postage cost* 

As usual, the best ten selected by Maxtor and myself will go on to judging via poll.

Maxtor has left the theme for this one up to me so I'm going for *CHANGE* as it's quite relevant to me at this time. So lets have them, there's plenty of scope in this one and we're looking forward to you're entries:thumb: 

Good luck 
Barry, Maxtor and Spitfire


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

When does the photo have to have been taken? Presumably you'll be looking at the exif data? Does it have to be taken for the comp or can an old shot be used?


----------



## sirGonGon (May 28, 2010)

Awesome, thanks again for a great prize. God luck to everyone


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

johnnyguitar said:


> When does the photo have to have been taken? Presumably you'll be looking at the exif data? Does it have to be taken for the comp or can an old shot be used?


Any photo is entered that is within the rules, we do not have a time scale on them. They MUST be your own work though.

Maxtor.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Great prize chaps, i'm not sure if a photo of the missus is a good idea though, with the grief i'm getting, i'm sure she's hitting the menopause.....


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

to get the ball rolling, may change it if something catches my eye or a different idea comes to mind


----------



## aledjones_lex (Jun 17, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

heres one from a fishing trip back earlier in the year.










Daz.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

That's the spirit. Keep them coming:thumb:


----------



## gotamintvtr (Sep 25, 2006)

Traffic light tree in action....


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Bump!:thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

one from me 

not my sharpest picture ever but I done this handheld with a slow shutter and should of really used a tripod but you get the idea.


----------



## beginner101 (Jan 19, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

taken at sunset through trees

*beginner101*


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Change from night to day... (reflection : sun on doors, moon on boot.)










Scott.


----------



## RICHIE40 (Jul 9, 2007)

Wheel change



Click on picture for larger version :thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

pooma said:


> to get the ball rolling, may change it if something catches my eye or a different idea comes to mind


I maybe having today's senior moment but I clearly recall entering a similar photo as above, haven't we had the theme of "change" before?
Either that or it was another forum, if so, apologies.


----------



## mtxfiesta (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

S63 said:


> I maybe having today's senior moment but I clearly recall entering a similar photo as above, haven't we had the theme of "change" before?
> Either that or it was another forum, if so, apologies.


Hi mate, I remember it, It could well of been in the big photo comp in the competition section, that comp no longer runs. It's ok, it wasn't a senior moment 

Maxtor.


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

mtxfiesta said:


>


Probably wont get much change after buying that! :lol:


----------



## cortinajim (Sep 12, 2009)

Change from 1966 Cortina to 2008 Focus


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

nice pic scott, i will try post somethin soon, cant think if any pics i have meet the criteria lol


----------



## AshD (Apr 27, 2006)

I'll go with this one, I'd say it's changed a bit.....


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Bump


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

ha, I have something for this, fresh, too. But it's on an SD card somewhere.. will have to go a-searching.

Bret


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

Change.... The Old and the New................


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

last 2 pics not appearing for me??


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

Me on camera work and my (very willing 4yr old) Son changing the STB remote batteries...


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

A change in texture/pattern between Compounding Hex Logic and Finishing 3M pads .








Phil


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

Lancaster at Farnborough Airshow holding up the Vulcan which was queueing for takeoff...


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)




----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

More info here on a Meteor impact in Flagstaff, Arizona 49,000 years ago creating a rather large 'change' 

http://www.americansouthwest.net/arizona/meteor_crater/


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

You need to get some Xenons for Tilly


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

spitfire said:


> You need to get some Xenons for Tilly


You'll be wanting a set of alloys and a V8 in it next


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

from one form of transport to another...










Bret


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

Ok i couldn't really find anything apart from this, the change between new and old buildings on a random street in Sydney, on a compact camera,


----------



## pogo6636 (Jan 18, 2009)

I was bored this evening. So I hid in the garage and created this. 
just over an hour on a practice panel. Not corrected by any stretch of the imagination, but you get the just.....


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Really impressed with the above pic, lot of work gone into it! but.... 

I reckon 10 more mins of playing around with light and the camera angles and youd have a much better shot!


----------



## pogo6636 (Jan 18, 2009)

cheers JPC. 
I might have a bash at getting a better pic tomorrow, but i am still new to the camera and have not got to grips with it yet. any advice for getting a better pic would be appreciated.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Any more guys?


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Last chance saloon guys. One day left to post those masterpieces.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

was going to find an autumn shot but when with this instead










changes in the sand with the tide and in the sky with sunset

cheers

drew


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

I hope I'm not too late here;


----------



## gotamintvtr (Sep 25, 2006)

is that a mk2?


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

OK here's my entry - a chrysalis revealing a newly emerged butterfly, still drying its wings at the Jardin de Papillon in Vannes - taken last week on our holiday.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Right guys, time up. *Comp closed*

Please give Maxtor and I a little time to sort out a short list. I'll have it up as soon as possible.:thumb:


----------

